# Cloudy, stinky, new tank



## mark4275 (Aug 26, 2008)

Hello, I know this is my first post and I appreciate any help.

I have recently bought a 2.5 gallon tank for two African Dwarf frogs and a snail. I bought the tank along with two decorations. I put the gravel at the bottom and put the decoration in. I then filled the tank with water and water conditioner. I let it sit a day. It was looking great. I then went and bought the frogs and snail. I put them in and everything was looking fine. I was told to put in a cucumber for the snail to eat for the first few days because there would be no algae. I did this. Replacing it every 3-6 hours or so. I am also feeding the frogs blood worms. Well, after a day the water became very very cloudy with small particles floating around and had a very foul smell. It reaked across two rooms. I then did a 50% water change to get most of the cloudy water out. That fixed the problem temporarily. A few hours I came back and it was the same. I then went out and bought a pump and air stone along with water clarifier. This, also did not do the trick. I then went to walmart and bought a 1-3 gallon pump. It improved it barely. The water still stinks and is cloudy. The particles attach to the decorations and float around. At times it will be clear but if I move a decoration or stick my hand in the problem happens again. Does anybody know what this could be? 

Also, the suction part of my pump is about 1" away from the gravel. Should I cut the pipe to make it more in the middle of the tank?

I appreciate all help.


----------



## jerrybforl (Aug 15, 2008)

do you have any filtration on the tank? that might be the problem. especially if the frogs arent eating all the bloodworms and are decomposing in the water. that is probably the smell and the cloudy water comes from.


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

your problem is over feeding, I'm almost 100% positive...... Try doing a water change and feed very small amounts 2 times a day.... you do not have anything to eat any left over food and its rotting, Do not leave the cucumber in there for to long or change to algea waffers and only put 1/2 a waffer in......


----------

